# What disorder(s) do you have?



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

All answers are anonymous. What disorder(s) have you been diagnosed with?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

_*Social Phobia*_ with depressive episodes, intense rumination, procrastination and abandonment issues. Last 4 issues have not been considered to be different disorders but part of Social Phobia. That's what all the 3 therapists and 1 psychiatrist concluded.

Social Phobia is the severe/crippling form of S.A.D.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Various things I've been diagnosed with. Schizoid PD at one point, schizoaffective at another. Depression.


----------



## littlelulu (Mar 27, 2014)

General Anxiety Disorder, Social Anxiety Disorder, Major Depression Disorder... lots of disorders, apparently.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Technically I don't have social anxiety disorder. I have Aspergers and ADHD. 

Aspergers and social anxiety are very similar in that we both have the same problems with social skills and connecting to people. But there is a difference. People with SA have a hard time connecting to people because of extreme anxiety and they're shy around other people they don't know. People with Autism/Aspergers on the other hand have a hard time connecting to people because of impaired social skills and knowing what to say, how to act, etc... So there is a difference.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

SA & depression & suspected of being bipolar but _personally_ I think not js


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I have the one where I believe psychology is 90% BS.


----------



## amberkits (Aug 17, 2013)

Social Anxiety, Restless Leg Syndrome, Psychosis, Bipolar, Depression, Panic Disorder w/ Agoraphobia, and Maybe Schitzo.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Selective Mutism.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Diagnosed with depression and borderline personality disorder.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I've never been diagnosed with anything but it's obvious I have Social Anxiety.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

GD, BDD, GA, SA, and phobias, with some minor OCD, like intrusive thoughts. I hardly ever get depressed anymore, though.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

SAD, GAD and Depression.

I think most of my "problem" stems from having a nervous system that is just way too sensitive.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Social Phobia, Generalized Anxiety Disorder, Obsessive Compulsive Disoder, Bipolar Disorder, Depression(which comes with being bipolar)

My Social Anxiety is not that bad now. My bipolar is the worst.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Social phobia (diagnosed)

maybe undiagnosed:

some kind of mood disorder/borderline personality disorder, avoidant personality disorder, motivational anhedonia without (usually) depressive symptoms. I don't feel stereotypically depressed very often, I laugh/enjoy things easily and my moods are short lived. Motivation/focus is another thing though :/


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

^Take out borderline and that's me exactly.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I have the one where I believe psychology is 90% BS.


So Paranoid Personality Disorder. I wrote it down.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

meepie said:


> Social Phobia, Generalized Anxiety Disorder, Obsessive Compulsive Disoder, Bipolar Disorder, Depression(which comes with being bipolar)
> 
> My Social Anxiety is not that bad now. My bipolar is the worst.


Bipolar is always worse than Social Phobia. A more difficult to treat disorder. Most of the time, Bipolar is the main while Social Phobia is just a comorbid disorder.

Ever tried Lithium?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

sad vlad said:


> So Paranoid Personality Disorder. I wrote it down.


 :lol

Be careful. That's a waste of paper. The environmentalists will be after you soon.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Steiner of Thule said:


> Various things I've been diagnosed with. Schizoid PD at one point, schizoaffective at another. Depression.


I had a shrink diagnose me as Schizoid once. I thought he was full of **** and never went back to him again.

My GP always says I have a mood disorder. I think he's more accurate.


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

Social anxiety for sure

and I'm really sure I have either Aspergers, avoidant personality disorder, or schizoid personality disorder because I have a lot of symptoms from all three. A psychiatrist once suggested I might have Aspergers, but I was never formally tested. I don't feel as though I'm bad at reading other peoples' emotions and facial expressions, which is common for people with Aspergers, but some of the other characteristics do describe my personality.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

SAD, GAD, and severe depression. That's what's on my psychiatrist's paper.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

SA and bipolar.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

2many


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

JustThisGuy said:


> SAD, GAD, and severe depression. That's what's on my psychiatrist's paper.


Ditto


----------



## sociallydiseased (Jan 5, 2013)

Borderline Personality Disorder and depression.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

I'm not sick but my mind is.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

SAD and selective mutism. (Self-diagnosed because I'm not able to get an official diagnosis, but they're self-evident)

Also, starting to suspect I may have bipolar disorder.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

SAD and Pure O OCD. Used to have severe (suicidal) secondary depression for a few years, but that's fortunately gone.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I got a **** load of disorders. 

Autism makes it hard for me to communicate and I have poor social skills because of it. 

ADHD and ADD like its hard for me to focus on stuff and I have poor ability to get things done unless im motivated to do it. 

I think I have some form of schizophrenia or paranoia as well because i'm always thinking people are reading my mind or spying on me with their mind especially when I was younger. 


Some bipolar symptoms as well. I go from extremely happy and elated to getting ****ing pissed off. Like when i'm upset, I can't control it at all. I get meltdowns and had several suicide attempts when I was younger.


----------



## Blakey (Jul 5, 2014)

Diagnosed with too much sexiness.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I've gone through different diagnoses as my mental state fluctuated over the years from being stamped to having major depression, to depression with psychotic features, back to regular old major depression, and then to type 1 bipolar. I still have GAD written in my patient chart. And I had a psychologist once flirt with the idea with Aspergers, but that possibility eroded. I actually take more bipolar type of meds than anxiety ones now and I have experienced that the mood stabilization features of those types of meds helped me be more comfortable and focused in social situations than just the one anxiety medication I used to take.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Diagnosed with:

Social anxiety disorder
General anxiety disorder
PTSD, stemming from child abuse, and witnessing my gf's suicide
Bipolar disorder
Major depressive disorder
Borderline personality disorder
Agoraphobia with panic attacks

I got diagnosed with these during my little vacation stays in the ten different psych hospitals I've been in since I was sixteen years old. I've seen so many psychiatrists that I've seriously lost count. Tweny maybe? I seriously don't know. I think there's a lot to be said for NOT being diagnosed. I hate being labeled. I think I would really rather not know what I "have" and just try to work through my problems sometimes.


Undiagnosed:

Depersonalization disorder (something I've been working on with my therapist lately, so, yeah that's probably in my chart now, too)
Latrophobia (ironically enough, fear of doctors) I've been out of my meds for a month because I've been too afraid to go to my pdoc lately
Seasonal affective disorder
I also have a long history of self harm and my body is covered with scars
And three suicide attempts, two of which landed me in ICU for several days. I actually flat-lined after being brought in by ambulance during one of those and was in a coma for 48 hours.

I'm just a mucking fess. I'm never, ever, ever going to get through all this. I'll never be anything even close to well.


Maybe my purpose here is to be that "lower than whale ****" mark that nobody wants to sink below. Not sure.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Wow Social Anxiety Disorder has the most votes! Who would have thought?

Anyway I chose four of the options:

SAD, Bipolar and Phobias
I also chose the Anorexia/Bulimia option. Although I don't exactly have either, I do have an eating disorder, and I've always had problems with food.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Blakey said:


> Diagnosed with too much sexiness.


Yeah same. It's tough for us folks.


----------



## Abbeh (Jul 23, 2015)

Diagnosed with: Social Phobia, Generalized Anxiety with Agoraphobia, Bipolar Disorder, and ADHD. 
I've always suspected I had a mild form of BPD but no ones ever said anything about it and I don't like to self diagnose.


----------



## Sidhe (Jul 7, 2015)

SA, Panic disorder, Bipolar disorder.

I'd say my bipolar is the worst out of all those. my anxiety is mostly under control, but my bipolar still likes to play up at times.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Selective Mutism.


----------



## saya2077 (Oct 6, 2013)

SAD, and recently... BDD


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

SAD, GAD and depression. I've never been diagnosed with BDD but I do have a really negative preoccupation with my self image and how I'm perceived by others (could just be tied into the SA though).


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Not diagnosed, but I suspect I have:
- generalised anxiety disorder
- phobias (being physically constricted, drowning, vasps) 
- depression. Particularly artic depression.
- ocassionally paranoia
- mild OCD (order and symmetry, checking)

Sort of diagnosed (not on any medical journals, but "diagnosed" by a shrink on a course for unemployed adults with difficulties getting a job):
- maladaptive perfectionism, not technically a mental disease, but it triggers anxiety and suicidal thoughts and has a rather crippling effect. This is by far my biggest problem.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Hm since someone bumped this thread in addition to what I said before I also have a nervous/anxious personality in general but I don't think at a degree necessary for GAD diagnosis. I have symptoms of high functioning autism, OCD and ADD.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

I have SA (obviously ) and major depressive disorder. I may also have some kind of personality disorder such as avoidant personality disorder.


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

Blakey said:


> Diagnosed with too much sexiness.


You liar.


----------



## Euthymia (Jul 15, 2015)

Meh I was unlucky.

Social Anxiety
ADHD
Insomnia
Tourette's Syndrome


----------



## RunningAwayfromreality (Sep 11, 2015)

i suffer from social anxiety, anorexia and depression.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I have this terrible disorder that causes me to really hate things that are unpleasant.


----------



## Losti (Aug 23, 2012)

I have been diagnosed with social anxiety, generalised anxiety and language delay, all of which I agree with. Was diagnosed earlier with ADD, I got this tested later and it was proven to be a misdiagnosis which I agree with. Also was diagnosed as having major depressive disorder by a pyschiatrist I think so he could prescribe me anti-depressants. Highly disagree with that diagnosis too.

I don't really like labels or identifying with them. I feel like I can relate with the symptoms of bipolar, borderline and body-dysmorphic disorder. Apparently I am much thinner then I see myself.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Autism I don't actually think I have, ADHD I am not diagnosed but think I have, PTSD I am not diagnosed but think I have and is the cause of the autism diagnoses, and SA I have never had it written down as an official diagnoses but I think everyone agrees on that one. I think the ADHD is just kept hidden because the anxiety caused me to apply a lot of self control and with how well I can multitask I look like I'm paying full attention to something.


----------



## JayLee38 (Jan 17, 2015)

I've never heard of Dyspraxia before :O
What is it :$


----------



## cuttingboard (May 29, 2015)

SAD and a mild case of OCD (though the latter gets worse when I'm feeling more anxious and my mind is running at a million miles an hour).


----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

Social Anxiety Disorder, Generalized Anxiety Disorder, Obsessive Compulsive Disorder, Avoidant Personality Disorder, Paranoid Personality Disorder, and I might be Bipolar, although I'm not too sure. I also have extreme anger issues, but I'm not sure what category that would fall under, since it could be caused by something, several things, or be a completely separate issue entirely.


----------



## AnonymousPersonG (Nov 5, 2014)

I've only been diagnosed with depression- mostly because I haven't really ever told a psychiatrist the full extent of my problems.
I'm 99.9999% sure I also have social anxiety, OCD, generalized anxiety disorder, possibly Asperger's, probably selective mutism.
I also have an irrational fear that I'm going to develop schizophrenia but it probably won't happen.
It's nice to be able to put a label on your problems.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

JustThisGuy said:


> SAD, GAD, and severe depression. That's what's on my psychiatrist's paper.


PTSD has officially been added to my diagnoses papers. That was months ago, though. Just...this thread popped back up.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Based on therapy, at two stages of life, with three psychologists and two psychiatrists:

*Professionally diagnosed:* Social anxiety disorder, major depressive disorder, attention-deficit hyperactivity disorder (inattentive type), obsessive-compulsive disorder; there are several specific phobias that were not diagnosed though obviously I have them, none of my therapists ever focused on things like specific phobias.

*Also mentioned in my therapists' notes* and/or in therapeutic discussion as potential diagnoses:* Schizotypal personality disorder, avoidant personality disorder, obsessive-compulsive personality disorder, generalized anxiety disorder, Asperger's syndrome (this was suggested before the name/terminology was changed, but we were unable to do any followup/diagnosis before therapy was terminated).

(My psychiatrist as an adult also said I "act just like someone with PTSD" and requested I ask family members about possible childhood trauma (none of which I'm aware). Based on what I've learned since then, I think Asperger's could account for this (see below).)

*What I myself believe I have: Social anxiety disorder and/or avoidant personality disorder, obsessive-compulsive disorder, a few specific phobias, Asperger's syndrome.*

*What I do not believe I have:* Major depressive disorder (I fully believe my depression is secondary and is due to my anxiety and loneliness--it did not respond to various medications), attention-deficit hyperactivity disorder (I believe Asperger's could account for this), schizotypal personality disorder (ditto), obsessive-compulsive personality disorder (ditto), generalized anxiety disorder (just a symptom of my other anxiety issues).

*Medications prescribed at various times:* Prozac, BuSpar, Ritalin (twice), Lexapro, Wellbutrin, Klonopin, Risperdal, Abilify, Strattera (for reasons unrelated to my psychiatric diagnoses), Adderall (ditto), amitriptyline (ditto).
(None of these were of any use for any of my disorders; Prozac and Lexapro made me put on about 60lbs each. I was able to quit each one cold turkey without any issues, except Lexapro, which made me hypomanic for a few days.)

Tl;dr--I'm just messed up. :/

*I gained access to these while filing an appeal for SSI. "Schizotypal personality disorder" had been suggested by my psychiatrist as a teenager. I had never been made aware of that potential diagnosis (which I no longer believe applies) until years later when I obtained copies of her notes.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Bipolar I


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

i have social anxiety, chronic depression, ocd, and an eating disorder.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Diagnosed as a kid: 
depression and low autistic spectrum (aspergers), low self esteem. I don't think they were diagnosing social anxiety disorder much back then. People were thought to be naturally shy.

Undiagnosed adult disorders: 
definitely social anxiety disorder, general anxiety disorder

High likelihood of dyslexia or ADHD, eyes have trouble following text and writing fluidly, also have lots of trouble being still and paying attention

Possible bipolar/borderline personality disorder. I have symptoms of both disorders including unpredictable changing moods, so one of those diagnoses might be the result of all my problems put together.


----------



## SouthWest (Dec 4, 2014)

Diagnosed as having SAD and depression. I haven't been diagnosed but I suspect that have OCD, too.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Diagnosed witn Major depression and generalized anxiety disorder


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

probably 27


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I was diagnosed with Excessive Amount of Bumping My Own Threads Disorder.


----------



## Unknown Trooper (Jun 28, 2016)

Well, SA is a definite one. Other than that, a form of OCD (dermatophagia - excessive skin picking on my fingers, especially under anxiety) and maladaptive daydreaming (even though it sounds lame, it's rather annoying since I often miss stations where I'm supposed to get off because I'm daydreaming or miss entire lectures at school without even noticing the passing of time). 

Possibly some kind of mood disorder, but I'm not willing to go down that road yet.


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

Major Depressive Disorder, Generalized Anxiety Disorder, PTSD


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

I havent been diagnosed, but i know that i suffer from a few mental disorders and quite possibly even more. I know i have social anxiety and obsessive compulsive disorder, but i might also have borderline personality disorder, attention deficiency hyperactivity disorder, and depersonalization derealization disorder.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok (Dec 16, 2016)

I've been diagnosed as having inattentive type ADD and mild aspergers. I've self-diagnosed selective mutism and avoidant personality disorder. I guess most likely have more crazy stuff going on; I just refer to it as 'fuked up brain disorder'.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

as far as I know, nothing at all. ive never been sent to see anyone or disgnosed with anything because there's never been need to.

Yeah, I'm such a weirdo for apparently being fairly normal


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I've been diagnosed with panic disorder with agoraphobia, generalized anxiety disorder and bipolar disorder. Also depression at one time, but I've been over that for years. All the others are better than they've ever been right now, too. Pretty sure I've got body dismorphia now that I've been working out for years though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

